# Conversion parts for Losi XXXS Sport



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

I need help, please! I am looking for a conversion kit for the xxxs sport, the one that removes the stock or factory porduction battery tray and replaces it with the type of tray that is found on the current style of pan cars. I heard Leading Edge has one, but with no luck have I been able to find the dang thing. So this is where I need some help from any or all the R/C guru's out there or and Shop owners who happen to read this. Please let me know if this conversion part is still available, part numbers and so on. I would most likely need to of them, I think my son would want his conerted over also. So why not get 2 of them know, right? Any or all help would be greatly appreciated in advance!

Thank
Henry :wave:


----------



## Stagger2 (Sep 8, 2002)

The only kit that I know of is for the TC3. Heres the link. http://leadingedgerccars.com/TC_3.html If you are looking to convert to an oval chassis, the batts are on the wrong side. But if your smart about it, you might be able to get it to work.

Chad


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Hmmm.... The ideal XXX-S "conversion" would move the servo to the RIGHT side of the chassis and put the battery on the LEFT, in front of the motor... Hmmm... Dave -- you listening? 

Put the ESC where it belongs, behind the motor...

Only the servo and receiver on the right side...


----------

